# Help recovering password (Root on ZFS install)



## henker (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello

I need help recovering my root password. Problem is I did a root on ZFS install and the normal method I know (single user boot, *mount -u*, *mount -a* and *passwd*) isn't working.

I get a 
	
	



```
passwd: pam_chauthtok( ): error in service module
```
 error message.

I did some searching but couldn't find anything related to my problem; if this has already been answered please forgive me and point me to the right direction. I set up this little server over 2 years ago and it's been running flawless eversince, only problem is that I forgot the password.

Please help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 31, 2012)

Do *zpool scrub* on disk, see what happens.


----------



## kpa (Jan 31, 2012)

A scrub shouldn't be necessary if the pool is ok otherwise. 

Try these commands in single user mode:

`# adjkerntz -i`
`# mount -u /`
`# /etc/rc.d/hostid start`
`# zfs mount -a`

And then reset password:

`# passwd`



Hope this helps.


----------



## henker (Feb 1, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> A scrub shouldn't be necessary if the pool is ok otherwise.
> 
> Try these commands in single user mode:
> 
> ...



This worked perfectly! Thanks a lot!


----------

